# Ask the Next Person A Question Game.



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Scarface

What's your favourite sex position?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cowgirl.

What's your favorite color?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Red.

What's your favourite past time?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

1999

What's your favourite band?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Black Sabbath, but currently Tame Impala.

What's your favourite food?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Pizza

What's your favourite actor?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

That's a hard one. Robin Williams, Hugh Laurie and Bryon Cranston are all in that category. 

What's your favourite sport?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

To watch? NFL football. To do? Fishing.


If you get into a container of mixed nuts, which ones do you go for and eat first?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The salted ones.

Are eyebrows considered facial hair?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Of course.

Do you cut your nails with nail clippers or nail scissors?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Nail clippers.

If you could punch someone famous right in the kisser and get away with it, who would it be?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Floyd Mayweather



What is your biggest regret from the past week?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Not watching the NXT UNSTOPPABLE event LIVE. 

What's the meaning of life?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

42

Will Newcastle United get relegated from the English Premier League


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

Have you ever made out with someone who smelt funny? Not necessarily someone with a terrible smell, just an odd smell.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes?



Do vegetarians eat animal crackers?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

No.

Would you risk your life to try and catch a little puppy/kitten falling off a cliff?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Nope.

Favourite flavour of crisps/potato chips?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ketchup

What's the most disgusting meal you've ever had?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Edit: This seafood meal from 'Joe's Crab Shack.' I like seafood, but this was so poorly made. Fish was so greasy and cold. Disgusting.

Would you perform oral sex on someone of the same gender for $5,000?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

What is your favorite season?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Winter

Have you ever stolen something?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes.

Have you ever been caught stealing?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah

What internet browser do you use?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Google chrome.

What would you do if Joe Pesci knocked on your door and started insulting you loudly when you opened the door?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

I would probably check for cameras since I'd think I was being Punk'd or something.

Where is your favorite place to go when you want to relax?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

My bedroom

Do you vote?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I didn't until this year. Will vote from here on out, though.

Coca Cola, Pepsi or Dr Pepper?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

I don't really drink pop anymore but out of those I like Coca Cola.

Who is your favorite Super Hero?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Growing up, Spider-Man. Now, Batman

Rain or Snow?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Rain...I despise snow from all the snow we get here.

What is your favorite kind of soup?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

French Onion


What is the oddest thing you you ever wrapped up in a flour tortilla and ate?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Smoked Oysters...

Not so 'odd' but it's the least appealing thing ( in general ) I've wrapped a tortilla around. 

- - - - - 

Do you like Seinfeld?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Of course

If you watched Friends, who was your favorite?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Chandler.

What's the worst film you have ever seen?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Phoebe and Chandler. I'll say Phoebe.

Do you think blonde haired dogs are much more 'typical' than black or dark haired dogs?

NINJA'D

Umm............. I'm not really a movie buff :shrug I think the Expendable movies are boring.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Somehow a double post. :shrug Sorry.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

No

Do you like Indian food?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes.

Do you like Japanese food?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I wouldn't choose it but if if someone bought for me I wouldn't not have it.

Do you put salt and vinegar on your chips/fries?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Yes sometimes I put salt depending if there is enough

What is your favorite drink?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Water

How many languages do you know?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Only speak English. Can read Spanish pretty well and am decent at Latin and Ancient Greek as well.

My question is as follows:What kind of woman do you find attractive?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

If I had to put it down to three things, it'd be a woman who possess an appreciation for cooking, has somewhat of a snarky sort of wit, and who has a clear idea of what they want to do with their lives.

Renegade or paragon?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Paragon.

Do you lose interest in a girl if she is a little bit bossy?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

If she is a little bitch-type bossy yes but other than that....no

Paper or Plastic?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Paper

Who do you think would win in a fight a silverback gorilla or a grizzly bear?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Silverback Gorilla, hands down.

Are you a believer in the theory of evolution?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep

Ever fired a gun?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Yes at a shooting range

If you could take a vacation anywhere in the world right now where would you choose?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Las Vegas

Have you ever been mistaken for someone else?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

No not that I can recall at least.

What is your favorite restaurant?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

This family run place, near where I live

Can you swim?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, but I haven't in years.

Have you ever lifted weights?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

All the time brah

Do you have a fear of flying?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Not in aeroplanes. I wouldn't go gliding or whatever it is called.

Realistically, are you a good looking person?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

I get no complaints

Have you ever had a pet?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Yes, many and still do

Have you ever been falsely accused of something?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope

Have you ever had an addiction?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

I used to drink excessive amounts of soda pop but gave that up back in 2008 haven't touched pop since.

Have you ever been on a cruise?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah

Have you ever played the lottery?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Yup...lost though 

If you could wrestle a match on TV in any promotion 1 time only who would you choose for an opponent?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

If active competitors only, then AJ Styles

Have you ever been scuba diving?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

No...don't really care to.

Have you ever been skydiving?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope, & it's never gonna happen :lol

Ever been fishing?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Yes

Do you like to play sports?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

I like to watch sports :shrug

Ever done a wrestling move on someone?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Yes quite a few actually.

What is your favorite book?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

ASOIAF A Storm of Swords

Have you ever built anything?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Yes computers all the time

Have you ever been to a very dangerous neighborhood that made you very uncomfortable?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah

Are you any good at drawing?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Not at all.

What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

French Vanilla or Pecan Pie

Which Kardashian sister would you bang?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, I'm not a lesbian but I will say Kourtney. 

What are your honest opinions of the Australian accent?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Australian accents sound hot when used by a female.

If you were selected to go into space would you go?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

No. Too scary for me.

Do you like your ladies to be sassy?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Yes definitely better than boring.

Have you ever been stung by an insect?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes, mosquitoes and bees. I am allergic to bees (not badly) so I get a huge red, itchy lump. 

Do you like for girls to have soft or hard sounding names? eg; soft could be 'Chanel' and hard could be 'Ruth' :shrug


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't particularly care.

Girls with short hair or girls with long hair? Who on average look better?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Definitely girls with long hair; I generally hate short hair on women under 40.

Freckles or moles?



_Picture Perfection_


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Long hair. A girl has to be an absolute stunner before I appreciate a short do. Long, straight hair does an average looking girl great service.

On the subject, does any guy find the "bun" moderately an attractive look?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm a gal and love a high bun, it looks superior. A messy bun can be cute.

Are you completely grossed out by moles?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Not at all.

What is your favorite kind of car?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

One with a gun rack

Ever needed to ask someone for directions?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Never.

What brand of detergent do you use regularly?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Persil

What's you favorite type of weather?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Rain
If you had the chance would you live in Russia?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope, I don't speak any Russian

What's your favorite sport?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Football (NFL)

What is your favorite time of day?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Night

Have you ever been hiking?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes

Have you ever eaten French?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't say that I have

Have you ever been involved in a riot?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thankfully, no!

Have you ever gone to a live wrestling event?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Several, thankfully!

Have you ever witnessed someone dying?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah but I didn't know at the time

Do you smoke?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Nope

Sofia Vergara or Scarlett Johansson?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson

Favorite sports team?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Miami Dolphins

Who's winning the finals, Cavaliers or Warriors?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Hopefully the Warriors.

Who is your favorite professional athlete?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Joel Selwood?

Would you ever hire a prostitute?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope

Have you ever been in a helicopter?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Nope.

Do you prefer veggies or fruit?


----------



## magnum092 (May 30, 2015)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you prefer veggies or fruit?


I prefer tomatoes.

Q. Is wrestling real?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Veggies

Have you ever had a guest in your home that didn't know when to leave?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes! Also, guests that invite themselves over.

Are you a misogynistic pig?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

No. (Had to google that lol)

What is your favorite physical feature on a member of the opposite sex?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Breasts

What's your favorite tv show atm?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Empire.

Do you like ancient coins?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Depends how valuable they are

Would you ever go into politics?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Nope...I'm way too honest.

Would you go mountain climbing?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Probs not.

Do you like to garden?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

No...not my thing.

If you could have one super power what would it be?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

To be able to control time

Have you ever been to Disneyland?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

No only world.

Do you know how to play a musical instrument?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope

Can you juggle?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

No.

Do you have a bad temper?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not really

Have you ever done any martial arts?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes. I train in muay thai and judo.

Do you think I would beat you in a physical fight?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope

What's the furthest you've traveled?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Belize

What is your favorite kind of candy?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers

Would you ever emigrate to a foreign country?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

No I'm happy where I'm at.

What is your occupation or future occupation?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Business

Who is your current favorite wrestler?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Dean Ambrose

What is your favorite finisher of all time?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Lion Tamer when properly applied

Do you think you'll still be watching wrestling in 10 years?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Probably 

What is your favorite ppv of all time?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

WWF Vengeance 2001

Have you ever been hospitalized for longer than a week?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

No luckily

Have you ever had someone giving you a mean stare in public for no reason?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep

Do you play video games?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Yes as much as time allows.

What is a food that you hate that most people love?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Oranges

Would you ever join the military?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fuck no.

What are your thoughts on antinatalism?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

It sounds dumb

Are you a good cook?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes.

Do you like to drink?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

Who is one of your favorite philosophers?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

@DesolationRow

Have you ever been paintballing?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes.

Would you agree that football (soccer) is the biggest sport in the world?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Probs.

Do you like jazz music?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

No.

Have you ever been skydiving?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.






Who won the rap battle?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Bonnie and Clyde hands down

If you could switch places with anyone in the world right now....who would it be?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Paul London's ex wife. Then I could get in touch and make up with him.

Do you like soup?


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes.

Favorite cocktail?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't drink.

Favourite breed of dog?


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Pointer.

Best city in the world in your opinion?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Thessaloniki.

Who's your celebrity crush?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Paul London.

Same question.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leanna Decker

Would you ever swim with sharks?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Fuck no.

What's cuter: baby monkeys or baby sloths?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Baby monkeys. I have soft spot for monkeys.

What's cuter, puppies or kittens?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Puppies

Do you think you're a good person?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Oui, Monsieur.

Same question.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Im an amazing person


What's one thing you want the most?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Humility.

Same question.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

a vacation back to somewhere tropical



whats something about you people don't generally know?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

I once hit 11 3 pointers in one of my high school basketball games.

What is your hidden talent?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I can read binary.

Same question.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

GFX

What is the kindest thing you've ever done for someone?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Nothing.

Same question.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Let them go.


Where do you see yourself in 2 years?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Still alive

Would you ever cheat in an exam?


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Already have :cena

What would you consider the best job in the world?


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Stay at home Husband with a Sugar momma.



one play you want to move to?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm happy where I'm at

Would you ever consider starting your own business


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Definitely going to eventually.

What's worse, weed or alcohol?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Alcohol

Do you have a fear of heights?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

No.
Do you have any nervous habits?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope

Has someone ever performed a wrestling move on you?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Yes definitely used to wrestle my friends in the living room when we were kids lol

Have you ever seen something that cannot be explained?


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes

What country would you most like to visit for the first time?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hungary

Would you risk your life to save a stranger?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Only if I knew it wasn't a suicide mission. If I knew there was a legitimate chance I would save the person then yes.

What kind of soup is your favorite?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken

Would you ever go on a reality tv show?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Sure if I get paid.

What is your favorite movie of all time?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

"Animal House."

If you were on death row and about to ride the lightning, what would be your last meal? Anything you want.


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

3 Course Meal

1) Half Pound Cheeseburger from my favorite burger joint.

2) Gino's East Pizza.

3) New York strip steak

Hopefully the food coma would make the dying process easier lol.

Have you ever been stopped by the police?


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, twice while driving, twice while with friends and once frisked for no apparent reason lol.

Is this one of the coolest threads in this forum?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

No.

Do you believe in miracles?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes I do.
Are you religious?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Nope.

Same question.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

Who is one of your favorite historical figures?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

William III

What's your favorite video game?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

WCW/NWO Revenge/WWF No Mercy

If you could meet one person, living or dead, who would it be?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Arthur Schopenhauer.

Same Question.


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Albert Einstein

If you could only have one kind of food daily for the rest of your life what would you choose?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably chicken

Did the Elimination Chamber sports entertain you?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

The Kevin Owens/John Cena match did same with the Ambrose/Rollins match so yes.

Have you ever choke slammed someone?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope

Ever gone white water rafting?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

No.

Have you ever dressed up like a wrestler on Halloween?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope, Halloween is not really a thing where I come from

Have you ever been jet skiing?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

No never tried.

Have you ever ever been bitten by an animal?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes

Are you a wrestling fan or a WWE fan?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Wrestling fan.

What wrestler would you say emulates your personality the best?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SCSA

What was the last movie you saw at the cinema?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Fast 7.

If there was one wrestler who you could remove from television who would that be?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Kane

What mobile/cell phone do you have?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Samsung

Who's your favorite main roster Diva?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Paige 

If you had to be castaway on a deserted island and you could only bring one material object with you what would it be?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sat phone

What was the last book you read?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

The Undead Situation

What is your favorite tag team of all time?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Hardy Boyz

Favorite athlete?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

All time Michael Jordan. Current Patrick Kane

If you could have 3 wishes what would they be?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Spend a night, or two, or three, or forever with Nikki Bella. Brewers win a world series. Go to a Super Bowl with the Packers winning it.

Favorite fast food restaurant?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Texas de Brazil

What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Twelfth

Who's your favorite actress?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Yvonne Strahovski

Who is your least favorite diva?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cameron

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I don't believe in ghosts, no.

Are there any words that make you cringe?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Yes...use of the word "retarded"

Who is your favorite heel of all time?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

The Current John Cena

Would you let a man analy rape you for 1 million dollars?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope

Do you have any pets?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Yes

Have you ever seen a shooting star?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes

Have you ever been surfing?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

No
What Professional Wrestlers If any have you Met?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

None

What music do you like?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Rap and Rock

Who is your favorite music artist?


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

ACDC

Question: How many witnesses did you leave alive after you last publicly raped a corpse?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

None

What flavour is your condom?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

None

What was your favorite cartoon growing up as a kid?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you have any annoying little habits? If so, what are they?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't mind long silences, this bothers some people :shrug

Do you play the lottery?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

No but I'm a sucker for scratchcards.

Do you keep your ketchup in the fridge or the cupboard?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Fridge

What is your favorite topping on your pizza?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese

Have you ever been on a safari?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nope.

Have you travelled to other countries?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes

Do you watch English Premier League football?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

No

Do you watch NHL Hockey?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope

Ever walked up the down escalator?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Yes it is like a stair master. 

Have you ever drag raced someone?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope

Ever failed an exam?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Nope. I dropped out remember? :kobe8
The closest would have been when I purposely made myself have shit marks as some anti-authority stupid shit I did when I was like 11. I was angry at a teacher I had (she was a huge bitch though, I still maintain that) so I thought to get back at them I would spell words wrong and do math badly. :side:

What's the most unusual or different (in comparison to the rest of your library) music you listen to?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a few French hip hop albums on my hard drive, even though I don't understand a lick of french. Still like it though. :trips9


Favourite TV character(s) of all time?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

@Raylan Givens

What's your favorite ice cream?


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Birthday Cake

Do you have any habits you would like to quit?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Nope.

Is there a movie that made you cry? If your answer is yes, what movie?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Lots of movies make me cry. Can't explain why. I keep my emotions help pretty tight for myself, but when it comes to other people's emotions, especially in movies, I just lose all control. Hell, I got a little misty while watching San Andreas of all things. Just can't help it. Don't get me started on Return of the Jedi when Vader turned on the Emperor to save Luke. Just thinking about it almost makes me break down. I have no excuse.



Have you ever worked for someone who clearly hated you?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep, an extreme militant feminist who treated all male employees like scum.

Have you seen any matches from the Women's Football World Cup?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

CJ said:


> Yep, an extreme militant feminist who treated all male employees like scum.
> 
> Have you seen any matches from the Women's Football World Cup?


No but I plan on this weekend

What are you wearing right now? :saul


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Normally at this time just some underwear, but you caught me with my pants up and a shirt on.



What was the last dangerous animal you came face to face with?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

German Shepherd.

Would you rather be deaf or blind?


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

hmmm.

Deaf, i think.




something you don't usually tell people about?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I used to hang out with this bisexual guy who looked like Jeffrey Dahmer, and he introduced me to Ren and Stimpy.



What is the worst thing you have ever knowingly eaten?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

My sister's cooking.

What's the most dangerous thing you've ever done?


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Let a drunk driver drive me home. 

What's your favorite song?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

"Dirty Diana" by Michael Jackson


Favorite alcoholic beverage?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dark beers, like porters and stouts.



Has anyone ever brewed their own adult beverages?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I haven't

Longest time without going to sleep?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

2 days.

Masterchef USA or Masterchef Australia?


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

Masterchef USA


Who are you ?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Gandhi.






Who won?


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

Why is Khali the best wrestler of all time ?


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Because you have a vast imagination.


How often do you smoke marijuana?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

A handful of times a year, if I averaged it over the course of a year then I'd probably say once/twice a month.

What blood type are you?


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Type O

How can they discover everything under the ocean?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

By going under the ocean?

Have you had the talk yet?


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm 26 years old, so if you're referring to the "talk" about sex, no I never had that with my parents, but I got laid at 13. Talk is cheap.





When you rip-ass, are you "Loud and Proud" or "Silent and Deadly" ?


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Silently and Deadly

Do you think time-machine will ever be invented?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Probably, but it'll no doubt break and you'll get a really small charger lead to go with it.

Why have The Simpsons had such longevity and still today are able to pull in viewers to the point where the TV stations often run marathons of the show? (Sky in the UK are currently doing this on one of their main channels from 1pm - 8pm every day this week).


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Because heroes die, but legends live forever.

Why do foods have expiration dates?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Da Alliance said:


> Because heroes die, but legends live forever.
> 
> Why do foods have expiration dates?


Because if they didn't our hero's would die and wouldn't live forever 

Why did Beavis and Butthead Do America?


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Because if they didn't our hero's would die and wouldn't live forever
> 
> Why did Beavis and Butthead Do America?


to SCORE!

lol one of my favorite movies btw




Mustang or Camaro ?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ChiTownExtreme said:


> to SCORE!
> 
> lol one of my favorite movies btw
> 
> ...


Ace choice in movies ha, and Mustang 

If air wasn't around ... what do you think our bodies would have chosen to live from instead of Oxygen?


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Dirt

Why hasn't the Rock yet been inducted in the Hall of fame? FYI in 2008, it was Rock's father who was inducted.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Because he's a glorified circus act.


Are you a one-boxer or a two-boxer?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I don't box, I just suplex them and make them humble.

Did Kris Kross make you jump?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No but I did fidget about for a bit and wore a shirt backwards once.



Butterscotch is the best flavor of pudding. Do you agree with me or do you just choose to be wrong?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I choose to be wrong, apparently

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Flux said:


> I choose to be wrong, apparently
> 
> How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


37

What are the seven different ways in which the collection of letters 'ough' are pronounced?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

69 :troll

Is Selena Gomez good for you?


----------



## Jeff Hardy. (Jul 28, 2015)

No she's had Justin Bieber's penis inside her so nah.

Would you rather suck cock or suck dick?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

I'd rather suck a Kentucky Fried Cock

Do you prefer, Snickers, Mars or Picnic?


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Mars!

Which dessert do you prefer? Cake or Ice cream


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Ice Cream

Does the cream rise to the top?


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

I think so


If you could use anybodies face as a punching bag, who would it be?


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Dana Brooke. For getting my girl Alexa's push.... 

What was the last thing that made you fuming mad?


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

My brother

What would you do if you found out that your girlfriend WAS a hoe and she hid it from you until you already fell in love with her? But now she has changed.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd be really insecure and let it bother me, but stay with her, since I love her. 

How would you react if your parents finally told you that they actually adopted you and your real parents were serial killers?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I would probably be saddened at first, but then I would be happy because my parents were good to me so I would thank them for treating me as if I were their own.

What would your reaction be if NASA discovered sentient alien life heading towards earth?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

My reaction would be to go on with life as normal. Nothing I can do about aliens coming to Earth until we know what they want when they get here.


What is you least favorite thing to eat that you actually have no choice but to eat?


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Ash said:


> My reaction would be to go on with life as normal. Nothing I can do about aliens coming to Earth until we know what they want when they get here.
> 
> 
> What is you least favorite thing to eat that you actually have no choice but to eat?


Not sure this counts but, water. I have a love hate relationship because I hate soda and sugary drinks so I drink nothing but water and milk. I go through like 5 bottles of water a day and it just frustrates me but I mean, what else would I drink all the time tho..

What's the next movie that has you excited to see?


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Batman V Superman!

What would you do if you found out that your girlfriend WAS a hoe and she hid it from you until you already fell in love with her? But now she has changed.


----------



## Hybird (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm assuming the "hoe" phase, was before I met her. If she genuinely changed, I don't think I can be mad. It would, though, strike up a long conversation, one that I hope will end well and strengthen our relationship.

If you, a regular person who's only been a fan so far, were given the chance to enter the Royal Rumble, at #1 , would you do it?


----------



## theidealstranger (Jul 6, 2012)

Hell Yeah!

If you witness a brutal murder by a motorcycle gang and one of them has seen you and gestured you to shut up about it, would you report it?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

JadeMK said:


> Yes, the Motorcycle gang cant do anything about it in prison
> 
> If you could take a shit in any persons mouth who would it be ?


Yours


Favorite febreze scent?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Favorite febreze scent?


Berry Crush

Infinite money (or near enough) or world peace? And you can't give a cop out answer like "I'd use the money to create world peace."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I want to say world peace, but I know how bad a person I am. Gimme dat chedda.

Besides, if there's world peace, there'd be no more movies or tv shows because nobody would write about good vs evil, which is at the center of every story. I don't know about you but I value my entertainment.

What cartoon series would you guess I'm watching right now? Rep if you get it right. Hint, it starts with a letter very late in the alphabet.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

X Men?

Supposing you're a wrestler who's in your "clique"?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Correct. Did I make it that obvious? I'm talking about the 1992 one to be precise, the one people would recognize as "X-Men: The Animated Series".

Sticking to current times: Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose, Damien Sandow and Wade Barrett.

.....or whoever I got along with. :side:

What's your favourite fruit?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Apple

Up and coming music project your the most excited about?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thurston Moore said:


> Death and suffering for the sake of mindless entertainment. I'm sure Jesus would approve...
> 
> LOL. I'm no christian, I just thought I'd say


Yeah, well, you should be.

I could say it's also not my place to create world peace, which it isn't. That's for Jesus to sort out himself at the second coming. I can't play God. Not to mention, like I said, I'm a horrible person.

Anyway, back to the topic at hand, up and coming music project. Iron Maiden's new album.  Fucking FINALLY, it comes out next month after 5 years of waiting. It's entitled The Book of Souls, which is their first ever double album and their longest album to date. It's also the longest wait we've ever had between albums, so they owe it to us to be the longest.

What's your favourite moment on WWE television in the last 5 years?


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Christian finally winning the World Heavyweight Championship.

Even though I like guys who have won it since then more like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk, and I marked out big time when The Rock returned in 2011, but Christian's world title was long overdue and it was a real feel good moment.

Favourite drink? Alcoholic or non-alcoholic


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Orange juice.

Would you rather eat pudding that tastes like shit or shit that tastes like pudding?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Pudding that tastes like shit, due to health and hygiene reasons.

Summer or Marissa?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Summer Rae

Any Movie you would of loved a sequel too?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Incredibles.

Would you rather have a lesbian daughter or a gay son?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> The Incredibles.
> 
> Would you rather have a lesbian daughter or a gay son?


I'd prefer a son in general and I wouldn't mind if he was gay, so gay son it is.



You wake up in a room with no idea how you got there. The room has a bed at one end and three doors at the other. The doors have the numbers 1, 2 and 3 written on them with door 1 on the left, door 2 in the middle and door 3 on the right. 

Which door do you check first?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Door 2.

Do you believe all forms of incest are immoral? If so, why?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

If they are both adults and give consent then it's there own fucked up choice.

If you could stop 1 re make or squeal from being made what would it be?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Legend Of Korra. Shit stain of a sequel to the greatness that was Avatar The Last Airbender.

What's a country a lot of people want to visit you'd never want to visit?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Probably France, just seems boring to me unless It's a romantic date.

Last thing you got off to?


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

mexican chick laura ive been boning for years on the side 2 nights ago.



what aspect of wrestling do you enjoy more: the wrestling, or stories ?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Storylines.

Last injury you had?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Shagz said:


> Storylines.
> 
> Last injury you had?


Pulled muscle in my neck 


What's something you miss from your childhood ?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Edge

Your favourite video game?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines.

Redheads or Blondes?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Redheads

Walk in a dark room barefoot with thumb tacks scattered on the floor or have the words Sex Offender tattooed on your face and not allowed to grow your hair or cover it up?


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

Thumbtacks, easily. 

Would you rather be eaten raw or cooked first?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Cooked, I bet I smell delicious...

How often do you get your hair cut?


----------



## Lights Out (Jul 7, 2015)

Every month or so. :/

If you could choose to sleep with any woman (or man) in the world for one night, who would you choose?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Layla El.

When's the last time you cried and why were you crying?


----------



## AmbiguousEin (Jul 8, 2015)

The last time I cried was when I saw a tragic moment in a movie that gave me the feels.

Imagine you're a booker in a wrestling company (it can be whatever company you want). If you can go back in time, what past PPV would you want to re-book?


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Maybe Royal Rumble 2014

Would you rather be able to control your dreams or watch your dreams on TV the next day?


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

I would rather control them :cena

If you were on a deserted Island with a girl and no one has come for you for over a month. Will you start physical relationship with that girl knowing that she might become pregnant or will you try to keep your distance and be as stranger as possible ?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

I choose sex.

Have you broken any bones? If so how did you break them?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

Do you know any racists in real life? If so, what are they like?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah, normal people.

Favorite country?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't have a favorite country, as I've grown to dislike all nations for different reasons.

When I ask you what's one of the worst countries you could think of, what's the first country that comes to mind?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

America. So much craziness there.

Would you rather be blind or deaf?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Tough choice, deaf I guess. 


What's the first car you ever owned.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I've never owned a car.

What are your thoughts on the death penalty?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If they deserve it, fuck 'em. Some people just flat out don't deserve to live. 

What's the best season of The Simpsons? (It's 8, btw)


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm not sure. I'm partial to the earlier seasons I'd say. 


What does water taste like to you?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't fucking know.

Have you ever made out with someone who sucked at making out?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

No

What's your favourite burger at McDonalds?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Plain ham with ketchup .... it's actually nice.

Favourite track from the Beastie Boys?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Sabotage 

Would you jack off to a Justin Bieber and Selena Gomez sex tape?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:ugh2 Nein. 

What's the last thing you ate?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I had a chicken grill thing and some chips (fries) though I do fancy a bag of crisps right now (potato chips).

If your boyfriend/girlfriend wanted you to come off of social media .... would you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Youtube, no. All other social media I don't use, so it wouldn't come up.

Favourite performance in a movie from the last 10 years?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Nope

Your favourite Marc Mero match?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't have one, as I am not a fan of Marc Mero.

What would you do if you entered your bedroom only to find Layla El & Michelle McCool making out whilst naked?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I would back out slowly while looking around for the hidden cameras. Clearly I am being set up by someone if this is happening in _*MY *_bedroom.


Are you allergic to anything that can kill you?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I used to have a sort of allergy to mosquito. They are pretty deadly.

If you could have any other name, what would it be?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Antony, Alexander, or Antonio.

Same question.


----------



## ImpudentImp (Jan 31, 2015)

Kendrick or Cody

Have you ever had any stitches? If so, why?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes I sliced my finger at work bad and it bled a lot. 

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Never completely broken a bone, had a horrific injury in college though where I tore all the ligaments in my left knee and fractured 2 vertebrates in my back

What is your greatest accomplishment?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't want to say anything I've done for my education because that'd be boring & generic. I don't know tbh, maybe it was how I used to be fat when I was a kid but thanks to lots of exercise became fit? Maybe it's how when I was convinced veganism was morally accurate I immediately went vegan and have stayed a vegan for almost 3 years? Or perhaps it's how I've convinced certain people who were VERY stubborn to agree with my beliefs? I don't know really.

If you loved someone and wanted to send them a song, what would it be?


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

VNV Nation - Tempest

If you had to choose between being blind or deaf, what would you pick?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Blind, easily. 

I want to listen to people I love speak to me, I want to be able to listen to my own voice and especially I want to listen to music. (I don't think I can live without music)

Light Skinned, Black, Brown, White, Asian. Those are essentially the 4 types of humans on earth (for the most part), if you would rank them from #1 being the most attractive to #5 being the least attractive what would your rankings be? Make sure your answer is of the gender you're mostly attracted to, and if you're bisexual just choose whatever gender. (name the gender you choose too).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1 ~ White
2 ~ Light skinned (I'm assuming this means Latin)
3 ~ Black
4 ~ Asian 
5 ~ Brown

What's the last thing you ate?


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Chicken Noodle Soup, Hearty Healthy or whatever from Progresso. 

Do you think video games as a whole are actually dangerous to society? It's a curious question being it's more involved in the political scenario these days.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. If you kill somebody because of something you saw in a video game, you're a mentally unbalanced lunatic who was going to find another trigger for your insanity, anyway. I've played violent video games my entire life and not ONCE has it ever crossed my mind to pick up a gun or a knife, stroll into a movie theater and start sending people to Hell. 

Are you watching The Flash?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Nope, looks like boring stuff imo.

Suppose some vegan had the power to magically stop everyone from eating animal products. As in, they cast a spell that made all humans incapable of doing things like hunting or farming etc (like everytime they grab a shotgun to go hunt their body starts shaking and they're in a zone where they can't do it no differently than how Majin Vegeta was being controlled by Babadi in DBZ). Suppose you are aware that you are only not eating say meat because of the spell, what would your reaction be to this vegan and what are your views on this vegan?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, you're wrong, it's not boring at all.

My response to that vegan would be that he better not be in the same place as me, because I'm going straight for that fuckers throat. No son of a bitch is taking away my meat. I'm a MAN. I eat MEAT. 






What's your favourite drink? Non alcoholic.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Pepsi

What was the first thing you remember watching on TV?


----------



## Z MAN (Oct 4, 2015)

Probably me as a kid getting fucking creeped out by KISS Demon Gene Simmons.

I also have some weird memory of the biker Undertaker beating up some guy in a postal worker gimmick amd chokeslamming him through a wooden crate in a WWE ring.

I 'm sure that never happend though so it must of been a weird dream.

Who was the first chick you remember jacking off to?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This is literally the first video I remember jacking off to (yes, I genuinely remember lol).

Whether you agree with veganism or not, what do you think is the more important argument vegans must provide and prove to be accurate? The ethical argument or the health argument? 

Explain your answer.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Ethical by far. It's easy to be healthy in many other ways (eating meat doesn't make you unhealthy, it's just part of a balanced diet of things that you eat) so I better hear a more ethical explanation as to why it is so morally high to only eat products that are not the byproduct of animals.

Do you think if we numb children from a young age to Rated-R products and show them everything under the sun from like a toddler age, do you feel it would make them tire of such subjects and therefore be able to look at them with a more objective approach instead of getting involve in such things? (It sort of works with Europe)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, actually.










Do you agree with Mr.Schopenhauer? Explain why you agree or disagree.


----------

